# local club TT, what times/speeds do people achieve?



## jifdave (15 Aug 2013)

Ive been cycling for about 18 months and im starting to think about joining a club.

I have no interest in racing as im too big and heavy, but a tt would interest me.

I ride a triban 3 so have the most basic machinery possible and id like to try a TT but dont wanna make a tit of myself, on most long (5 miles or so) straight roads I place reasonably on strava. Theoretically by strapping on some aero bars id be a bit quicker...

Just wondering if anyone has info on their club tt so I know roughly where I need to be to not look stupid. 

Shorter distances of 5k, 10k probably best.


----------



## fossala (15 Aug 2013)

All time trials down here start at 10miles.
Times in the latest Cornwall cup (local club cup) are between 22:09 and 31:33

EDIT: That is between 27.9 and 19.2mph


----------



## jifdave (15 Aug 2013)

So give or take 20mph not to be the slowest....

I shall do some tests, anyone have strava data of a tt?


----------



## VamP (15 Aug 2013)

Just turn up at local TT and join in. You won't be the slowest, and even if you are, who cares. Nobody else will.


----------



## lejogger (15 Aug 2013)

I've attached the finish sheet from a local 5 a couple of weeks ago.

They're a great introduction to TTing.






Plenty of variety of ages and abilities.


----------



## jifdave (15 Aug 2013)

lejogger said:


> I've attached the finish sheet from a local 5 a couple of weeks ago.
> 
> They're a great introduction to TTing.
> View attachment 27745
> ...


 
Thanks for that. What was the average gradient?


----------



## VamP (15 Aug 2013)

jifdave said:


> Thanks for that. What was the average gradient?


 
 You are overanalysing it.


----------



## bianchi1 (15 Aug 2013)

http://app.strava.com/activities/72718534#1432045699

Something to aim for.

I like the way his warm up was 23 minutes!


----------



## jifdave (15 Aug 2013)

VamP said:


> You are overanalysing it.


 
Probably true, tis the nature of my job.

Just wanna see where I am comparatively, im 19st and dont want to make a fool of myself


----------



## VamP (15 Aug 2013)

jifdave said:


> Probably true, tis the nature of my job.
> 
> Just wanna see where I am comparatively, im 19st and dont want to make a fool of myself


 
That's my point, regardless of your time you will not be considered a fool. Just go and do one.


----------



## judder (15 Aug 2013)

As others have said just go and post a time and then just aim to beat it next time. .


----------



## bianchi1 (15 Aug 2013)

If you want to not look daft the only rule is make sure you know the course. Even super fast lads on 4 grand bikes look a bit silly when they miss a turn and end up cycling into the wilderness. One guy the other day rode 21 miles in our local 10 mile time trial! 

O and don't go home with your number still on your back. 


Otherwise enjoy.


----------



## T.M.H.N.E.T (15 Aug 2013)

I was last on my first club TT, and last in a RR last night.

Nobody cared - most were full of praise (aware of my really late start to season)

End of the day,if you think fast and ride slow you're only going to disappoint yourself. Go ride, experience and learn, come back stronger next year/time


----------



## lejogger (15 Aug 2013)

jifdave said:


> Thanks for that. What was the average gradient?


It's pretty much a flat course, a little down from the start and then a little up at the end. A couple of roundabouts and for me a horse box getting in the way a couple of times too! It's all good fun though. 

This week the course was running slower due to a headwind on the way out a 10:16 was posted but also a 15:33. There's young kids giving it a go as well as the old gizzards!

To be totally honest people are only really interested in their own times as TTs are a personal challenge at this level. Post your first time and then strive for PBs. 

10s are generally regarded as a little easier than 5s though as you can manage your effort a little more. 5s are essentially just a complete sprint from start to finish.


----------



## HLaB (15 Aug 2013)

I've mainly done 10kms. The 10s one I did up north was 26.07 for a flat courser with tri bars (iirc the winners were around 21mins) and just under 30 (without tri bars) and the few I've done down here without tri bars have been 27:38 and 28:58 and the winners have been in the region of 22/23mins.


----------



## lejogger (15 Aug 2013)

jifdave said:


> Probably true, tis the nature of my job.
> 
> Just wanna see where I am comparatively, im 19st and dont want to make a fool of myself


You'll also go faster than you think you will as long as you don't go off too fast. 

The adrenaline, race conditions and encouragement from marshals always give you an extra surge. I thought my fast commutes or solo weekend rides when trying hard were the fastest I could do when analysing Strava or garmin data etc, but the competition manages to eek out a couple more mph.


----------



## jazzkat (15 Aug 2013)

Just do it. No one will think less of you whatever time you get. I wouldn't expect anyone to think you a fool either.
As you are effectively racing yourself (and the weather usually lol) no one cares unless you are a contender for the top places and to be there you need to have had a lot of experience, a lot of fitness and a pretty large amount of money tied up in your bike.
Just go and treat it for what it is - a bit of fun riding against the clock.


----------



## HLaB (15 Aug 2013)

jazzkat said:


> Just do it. No one will think less of you whatever time you get.


^^^^This^^^^
If anything folk think positive of you for just having the get up and go to do it. I've certainly giving much kudos to the bloke who does the PCC 10mile TT on a mtb.


----------



## Hacienda71 (15 Aug 2013)

Every TT I have ridden has had mixed abilities from world champions down to, in one a lady riding a sit up and beg shopping style bike. Everyone was made equally welcome and the times varied massively. As others have said just do it.


----------



## Rob3rt (15 Aug 2013)

Time trialling is racing.

Club time trials are not at all serious, in ours people often post times outside of 30 minutes. The fast people aren't going to be laughing at the slower people (tbh, people won't care what your time is). I always shout some encouragement as I pass any slower riders that I catch, provided I am not completely blowing by then.

The season is pretty much over, delay any longer and you will have to wait for next season, just go race! The progress you can make with a bit of motivation is immense too, so even if you post a time slower than the fast guys warm ups, you will soon be knocking chunks of time off.

BTW @Edwards80 races our club 10 on a Triban3, since you mention it, although he did just buy a new bike!


----------



## VamP (15 Aug 2013)

Hacienda71 said:


> *Every TT I have ridden* has had mixed abilities from *world champions* down to, in one a lady riding a sit up and beg shopping style bike. Everyone was made equally welcome and the times varied massively. As others have said just do it.


 
Every TT you have ridden has had world champions in it?


----------



## Rob3rt (15 Aug 2013)

VamP said:


> Every TT you have ridden has had world champions in it?


 

We have a local world champ!


----------



## Hacienda71 (15 Aug 2013)

VamP said:


> Every TT you have ridden has had world champions in it?


 
No I confess the last one I rode in only had a Commonwealth champ. He only managed a world silver and olympic silver.


----------



## VamP (15 Aug 2013)

Hacienda71 said:


> No I confess the last one I rode in only had a Commonwealth champ. He only managed a world silver and olympic silver.


 
That's rubbish then


----------



## VamP (15 Aug 2013)

Rob3rt said:


> We have a local world champ!


 
I love grass roots racing.


----------



## Davidc (15 Aug 2013)

Just do it if you feel like it. Other peoples opinions are irrelevant.

I used to do them lots of years ago, when Edward Heath and Harold Wilson were PMs. Not much has changed really. Back then we had abilities from TdF competitors to a couple of people in their 80s and sizes from painfully thin to seriously overweight. Same seems to apply now, only I don't do them any more.

As has been said before the only people who got laughed at were those who took a wrong turn - on more than one occasion me.

It's about the only time I've ridden without mudguards. Used to strip the bike down to basics and put on the wheels with the tubs on them, then afterwards put the guards, rack, lights and normal wheels and tyres back on ready for school or university commute the next morning.


----------



## Rob3rt (15 Aug 2013)

Have a look at the following.

http://www.theraceoftruth.org.uk/


View: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=F7y6Akv7MIw


----------



## VamP (15 Aug 2013)

Great soundtrack


----------



## Edwards80 (15 Aug 2013)

Rob3rt said:


> BTW @Edwards80 races our club 10 on a Triban3, since you mention it, although he did just buy a new bike!


 

Indeed! Not just TT's. I started road racing this year on it too and a couple hill climbs. Just go for it. It's as serious as you want it to be really. The bike won't hold you back at this stage, the T3 is a great bike for the money. Don't bother with TT bars yet, just get used to pacing yourself properly and save all the trick kit for later 

You won't look daft. You'll just feel daft if you never give it a try


----------



## HLaB (15 Aug 2013)

Its not all about the bike; my mate got tooken out in a road race sprint and while he was waiting for his new forks he borrowed a 20year old bike and did some TT's, he aced them, winning his first two and narrowly getting beat in his 3rd.


----------



## Kevin Airey (16 Aug 2013)

As a born again biker I haven't done any racing this time round, but did TTs in the late 80's.

Just go do it, I came last a few times to begin with but you get far more encouragement, help, tips and assistance from the experienced guys doing it this way. If you don't join another club!

Well that is what it was like back then :-)


----------



## T.M.H.N.E.T (17 Aug 2013)

Rob3rt said:


> We have a local world champ!


Yeah but, he's one legged and Irish. Only lent to you


----------



## VamP (17 Aug 2013)

T.M.H.N.E.T said:


> Yeah but, he's one legged and Irish. Only lent to you


 
Is this Pokerface we are talking about here?


----------



## T.M.H.N.E.T (17 Aug 2013)

VamP said:


> Is this Pokerface we are talking about here?


Aye, Colin Lynch


----------



## Hacienda71 (17 Aug 2013)

I was talking about Simon Yates, Ross Edgar and most of the BC 100% ME riders as well of a fair few of the pro tour riders.


----------



## Hacienda71 (17 Aug 2013)

Laura Trott has done pretty well when she has ridden as well.


----------



## Noodley (17 Aug 2013)

I plan on riding TTs again next year, and I fully expect as before that I'll trail in well down the field. But it's a great feeling. At least I think that's what I remember it as


----------



## VamP (17 Aug 2013)

Hacienda71 said:


> I was talking about Simon Yates, Ross Edgar and most of the BC 100% ME riders as well of a fair few of the pro tour riders.


 

you got too much talent up north


----------



## jifdave (18 Aug 2013)

Ive emailed a very new club in my area, seems to only have 12 members but have a tt coming up in the near future....

We shall see.


----------



## Sittingduck (18 Aug 2013)

Find the course destination and go for a hard ride along it. It will give you a clue of your potential time...
Swat I did and managed to post a sub 30 mins on my first TT. Pity that I had a brainfart and turned round at the first RAB instead of the second one, during the test run  Even so, I knew that I would be able to maintain 20mph+ along the road that's used.

I think that convinced me to give it a bash.


----------



## jdtate101 (19 Aug 2013)

I too will be doing my first TT's next year. Just finished building my bike from spare bits and bobs:

http://instagram.com/p/crJWkZI8Vt/

This year was all about my Marmotte mission, next year I'm going to be focusing on TT, so winter training will all be TT specific.


----------



## Edwards80 (20 Aug 2013)

Blimey. Wish I had "Spare Bits" like that knocking around


----------



## VamP (20 Aug 2013)

Edwards80 said:


> Blimey. Wish I had "Spare Bits" like that knocking around


 

I have just done the same; pics in this thread.

You know how it goes; you intend to build a bike from spare bits and bobs, and end up using the rear derailleur and the chainset. Ehm.


----------



## Rob3rt (22 Aug 2013)

jdtate101 said:


> I too will be doing my first TT's next year. Just finished building my bike from spare bits and bobs:
> 
> http://instagram.com/p/crJWkZI8Vt/
> 
> This year was all about my Marmotte mission, next year I'm going to be focusing on TT, *so winter training will all be TT specific.*


 

By that do you mean, you will be riding your bike lots 

Over winter I would concentrate on doing lots of riding in position, big efforts can come ~Jan/Feb. Don't spend all winter smashing it, else you will get to May and want to die!


----------



## HLaB (22 Aug 2013)

jdtate101 said:


> I too will be doing my first TT's next year. Just finished building my bike from spare bits and bobs:
> 
> http://instagram.com/p/crJWkZI8Vt/
> 
> This year was all about my Marmotte mission, next year I'm going to be focusing on TT, so winter training will all be TT specific.


 TT's have been my warm down from the Marmotte. I'm pretty sure I could go faster with tri bars, etc and new wheels (my free hub is very clunky!). My first go on the Kings Cliffe Course was just over 29mins and my 2nd attempt was under 28mins.
I think when it came to Flanders and the Marmotte I worked more on endurance than the relatively short bursts required for a TT.


----------



## oldroadman (22 Aug 2013)

jdtate101 said:


> I too will be doing my first TT's next year. Just finished building my bike from spare bits and bobs:
> 
> http://instagram.com/p/crJWkZI8Vt/
> 
> This year was all about my Marmotte mission, next year I'm going to be focusing on TT, so winter training will all be TT specific.


 
Nice steady winter, rideen NOT on a TT bike, harder stuff from mid-December, longer rides (2+hours for TT specific) for stamina and simply sitting on the bike, going to intervals by February. Don't bother with silly February races, too cold, too dodgy with surfaces, injuries likely from both. Ever thought of doing a bit of 'cross for variety? This helps bike handling (can be sadly poor with TTers) and stamina, plus it's quite good fun! Concentrate on a build phase and about a month before the fits TT you are intending to ride, start getting used to the TT bike position. 30 minutes at first will be more than enough,but you MUST be close to race speed after the first few sessions, to get your body used t high outputs in a very forced position. Best of luck!


----------



## Rob3rt (22 Aug 2013)

oldroadman said:


> Nice steady winter,* rideen NOT on a TT bike*, harder stuff from mid-December, longer rides (2+hours for TT specific) for stamina and simply sitting on the bike, going to intervals by February. Don't bother with silly February races, too cold, too dodgy with surfaces, injuries likely from both. Ever thought of doing a bit of 'cross for variety? This helps bike handling (can be sadly poor with TTers) and stamina, plus it's quite good fun! Concentrate on a build phase and about a month before the fits TT you are intending to ride, start getting used to the TT bike position. 30 minutes at first will be more than enough,but you MUST be close to race speed after the first few sessions, to get your body used t high outputs in a very forced position. Best of luck!


 

Disagree on that count. In ultimate terms you have nothing to lose by riding in TT position through the winter, but you have plenty to gain.


----------



## jdtate101 (22 Aug 2013)

oldroadman said:


> Nice steady winter, rideen NOT on a TT bike, harder stuff from mid-December, longer rides (2+hours for TT specific) for stamina and simply sitting on the bike, going to intervals by February. Don't bother with silly February races, too cold, too dodgy with surfaces, injuries likely from both. Ever thought of doing a bit of 'cross for variety? This helps bike handling (can be sadly poor with TTers) and stamina, plus it's quite good fun! Concentrate on a build phase and about a month before the fits TT you are intending to ride, start getting used to the TT bike position. 30 minutes at first will be more than enough,but you MUST be close to race speed after the first few sessions, to get your body used t high outputs in a very forced position. Best of luck!


 

Over winter I'll be doing the hard work on the TT bike indoors on turbo or rollers. Outdoor rides will be done on the CX bike.


----------



## oldroadman (22 Aug 2013)

Rob3rt said:


> Disagree on that count. In ultimate terms you have nothing to lose by riding in TT position through the winter, but you have plenty to gain.


 I respect your opinion. Mine is based on a bit of experience and advice from high level coaches. Then again, I could be out of date, and what suits one can work for another.
As for turbo work all winter on a TT bike, hope the weather is decent so you can get out a lot. Something more boring or uncomfortable is hard to imagine.


----------



## jdtate101 (22 Aug 2013)

Agreed, and I do go out a lot during winter, in fact just about any conditions baring ice & snow. However I have a specific training plan to follow for next season based around building my stamina and threshold power for 10 & 25 mile TT's.


----------



## jifdave (25 Aug 2013)

So.... Did my first club run Friday, 35 'casual miles' they did a 2 mile TT train into a headwind at about 23mph which I started at the back and just lasted the distance even taking my turn on the front, struggled but hung in there, one of the other guys got dropped so made me feel better. 

Turns out they've dropped the 10 mile TT in a few weeks as they haven't done all the paperwork for it.... 

Got a hill climb coming up though not really my sort of thing, im not built for it im far too big but might as well give it a shot...


----------



## Deleted member 20519 (25 Aug 2013)

Not really relevant but I watched a video of my local club doing a team time trial and they were doing 39mph


----------



## jifdave (17 Mar 2014)

so... found the local tt route and took my sparkly new canyon out for a spin to it.

did 28:56 and def had more in me. put me 98th of 140 on strava. ave of 20.8mph. To the turn with wind on my back i was up at 24.5mph.

so when the actual tt come round im hoping for 26ish


----------



## Sharky (20 Mar 2014)

jifdave said:


> so... found the local tt route and took my sparkly new canyon out for a spin to it.
> 
> did 28:56 and def had more in me. put me 98th of 140 on strava. ave of 20.8mph. To the turn with wind on my back i was up at 24.5mph.
> 
> so when the actual tt come round im hoping for 26ish


 
Just spotted this thread and that you are from Rochester. So come along to the Gravesend CC 10 series at Grain, every Tuesday night from April 8th
http://www.gravesendcc.org.uk/tens/Tens.htm

All standards, from ex pro's to beginners. Just turn up and sign on.

Keep an eye on the website as there are currently road works on the course and some may be cancelled.

Cheers Keith


----------



## jifdave (22 Mar 2014)

Sharky said:


> Just spotted this thread and that you are from Rochester. So come along to the Gravesend CC 10 series at Grain, every Tuesday night from April 8th
> http://www.gravesendcc.org.uk/tens/Tens.htm
> 
> All standards, from ex pro's to beginners. Just turn up and sign on.
> ...


i may well take you up on that. where is the grain course start finish?


----------



## Sharky (22 Mar 2014)

jifdave said:


> i may well take you up on that. where is the grain course start finish?



There is a map on the link above, but we meet in Power station Road just before Grain.
The course is from grain out to the Fenn Bell RoundAbout and back. Exactly 10 miles.

Cheers keith


----------



## spennie (23 Mar 2014)

When I used to time trial a few years ago and still now when I go up and watch, there are people of mixed ability's and different times. Just go and enjoy yourself and have fun, because that's what everyone else is doing, your soon get hooked and times will improve.


----------



## mark william (29 Mar 2014)

most club 10s are usually 10 miles. a tt bike will make you roughly 1 miniuit quicker than if you were on your road bike or you could fit a aero bars.


----------



## Rob3rt (29 Mar 2014)

If you only gain a minute over a 10 by riding a TT bike you are doing it wrong!


----------



## jifdave (15 Apr 2014)

Sharky said:


> There is a map on the link above, but we meet in Power station Road just before Grain.
> The course is from grain out to the Fenn Bell RoundAbout and back. Exactly 10 miles.
> 
> Cheers keith


assuming the strava segment is correct.... http://www.strava.com/segments/5290151?filter=overall i placed 64th 27:42 hoping to join you in the next few weeks, do i have to register beforehand?


----------



## Joshua Plumtree (16 Apr 2014)

Rob3rt said:


> If you only gain a minute over a 10 by riding a TT bike you are doing it wrong!



Completed my first 10 mile TT on a road bike with clip on TT bars in a time of 27.12 a couple of weeks ago.
Did the same course last night on my TT bike in a time of 25.21. 

Circumstantial I know, but I did seem to find it much easier to maintain a higher pace on the TT bike, contrary to some of the articles and comments I've read recently which have suggested that having a dedicated TT bike is one of the least important factors to going fast, when compared to things such as skin-suits and aero helmets, for instance. Not so, in my very limited experience!


----------



## Hacienda71 (16 Apr 2014)

I have set myself a goal of a long 23 on my road bike before I contemplate a TT bike, pointy helmet and skin suit. posted a mid 24 last year on our local course so with a bit of training I recon I might get there. Then my issue would be to explain to the wife why I need five bikes in the garage as well as hers and the kids. Now that could prove to be the real challenge.


----------



## Sharky (16 Apr 2014)

Had our 10 last night and nearly everybody improved by 2 mins.
http://www.gravesendcc.org.uk/tens/Tens.htm

Rode the same bike, but conditions were different. Tail wind going out - opposite of previous week.

Just a reminder that you can spend a fortune on equipment, just to gain a few seconds, when all you need to do is to pray to the "Gods" and ask for a perfect windless day and you will get the PB that you want.

Cheers keith


----------



## Rob3rt (16 Apr 2014)

Joshua Plumtree said:


> Completed my first 10 mile TT on a road bike with clip on TT bars in a time of 27.12 a couple of weeks ago.
> Did the same course last night on my TT bike in a time of 25.21.
> 
> Circumstantial I know, but I did seem to find it much easier to maintain a higher pace on the TT bike, contrary to some of the articles and comments I've read recently which have suggested that having a dedicated TT bike is one of the least important factors to going fast, when compared to things such as skin-suits and aero helmets, for instance. Not so, in my very limited experience!



It depends on what the articles really mean and how you interpret it tbh. The way I read a lot of these articles they are referring to the frame aerodynamics really (often comparing a basic TT bike with the latest and greatest, assuming no other changes) and not so much the improved position they afford you. If you look at it in that way they tend to be correct. But when you consider the positional and handling benefits, the gains become much bigger, as you have probably found.



Sharky said:


> Had our 10 last night and nearly everybody improved by 2 mins.
> http://www.gravesendcc.org.uk/tens/Tens.htm
> 
> Rode the same bike, but conditions were different. Tail wind going out - opposite of previous week.
> ...



Ah, but if you spend the fortune and get the good weather you get even better PB's 

I do think people often overlook a roll of electrical tap in favour of spending a couple of hundred quid though


----------



## HLaB (16 Apr 2014)

As an update I was slightly slower on my first PCC TT with tri bars (the official time was 27.37, 21.5mph, iirc I was 27:07 without bars), might refit them again for tomorrow night though, if I sleep more comfortable tonight than I did last night.


----------



## Blue (18 Apr 2014)

First race of 2014 done on Wednesday night. Five miles in 11:56, that's an average speed of 25.14 mph. That gives me a Club Gold standard and I came 6th out of 40 entrants.

Chuffed to bits, to say the least, as a few months of hard work paid off. I thought I wasn't going to break 25 mph because the wind was like a brick wall on the last part of the course and I lost a bit of speed going up a 1/2 mile drag to the 4.5m point, but I managed to hang on by digging deep and nearly biting through my own tongue . Not too bad for an old codger who will be applying for his bus pass in a few weeks! All the people who beat me are between 15-30 years younger than me so I was pleased to hold my own with that age group.

Next race is next week and I hope I get better conditions for that one as it's a 10 miler and I would love to hold the gold standard.


----------



## briantrumpet (8 May 2014)

Hacienda71 said:


> Then my issue would be to explain to the wife why I need five bikes in the garage as well as hers and the kids.


Keeping the kids in the garage is a great idea!


----------

